# 11.1rc1 on amd64 had chrome on icewm lockup



## azathoth (Jul 6, 2017)

Whole screen not usable, mouse moved around but could not click on anything.

Anyone suggest what do in such a case?

I hard rebooted with power button my amd64 6 core w 16GB ram custom PC from pricewatch adtech.

I'm using ZFS on root 2 disk stripe.


----------



## tobiam (Jul 6, 2017)

Is that problem new? Did that not happen with 11.1 Beta? Is it possible to repeat the problem? Then I'd file a bug report.


----------

